# Rechner zusammen bauen - ein paar Fragen



## Avariel (30. Juni 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mir mal wieder nen neuen Rechner kaufen, und sozusagen als kleines Hardware-Training, will ich mir das Teil diesmal komplett selber zusammenstellen / -bauen.
Folgende Komponenten hab ich mir ausgesucht:

Prozessor: Intel  Pentium 4 HT/3,0 GHz
Mainboard: Asus A7N8X Deluxe
Grafikkarte: Sapphire Radeon 9800 Pro
Arbeitsspeicher: 512 MB Infineo DDR-400
Gehäuse: JET ELEGANCE 200S/SW (Midi)
Festplatte: Western Digital: WD600BB
DVD: Toshiba SD-M1612

Das Zeug gibts alles bei Alternate, bis auf das Gehäuse, das ist von Snogard. Nun mal die Fragen:

- Arbeiten Prozessor und Mainboard ordendlich zusammen? Ich hab irgendwie so das schwache Gefühl ich hab da nen Intel-Prozi und ein AMD-Mainboard kombiniert :-( 
- Passt die ganze Chose in so einen Midi-Tower?
- Reicht der Lüfter für den ganzen PC? Oder sollte ich da noch was zusätzlich kühlen?


----------



## Tobias K. (30. Juni 2003)

moin


Also du hast ein AMD Mainboard ausgewählt! Das mit dem P4 wird dann nichts!

Ich würde die Western Digital WD600JB nehmen, die hat mehr Cache.

Bist du sicher das bei dem Gehäuse ein Netzteil mit bei ist?!

Also bei mir reicht ein Prozessorlüfter und der Netzteillüfter völlig aus. Ansonsten sollte alles zusammenarbeiten.

mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

